# UNUSUAL JARS YOU DON'T SEE EVERYDAY..GOT 1 ?



## cookie (Jan 24, 2007)

THE ZETLAND AIRTIGHT...this is a big jar !


----------



## cookie (Jan 24, 2007)

picture..


----------



## cookie (Jan 24, 2007)

RED BOOK has spelling : AIRTIGHT- this jar is AIRTITE-it's an australian jar that's not too common....


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi John, 

 Crystal Clear too!! Nice find. I came out to finally post the Darling and the Imperial. I can't seem to find my way back tot  he new site for posting jars. Can you help me?
 Epgorge 

 (East Poultney Gorge)


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

The Darling


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

The imperial


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

Lightening


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

Putnam 955


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

Lightening putnam 12


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

Mason cross


----------



## epgorge (Jan 25, 2007)

*RE: more jars*

ltlas


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a couple of fruit jars for ya...oops and caps.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

underside


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Zaner, Aint that the fruit jar lid I loaned you???[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a really good jar. Well, two jars. I couldn't find the pic I wanted.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle![]


----------



## cookie (Jan 26, 2007)

LA LORRAINE-amber with proper aqua top!


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

Oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Nice one cookie.

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 26, 2007)

Bunker hill Pickles, Honey amber, citron, I don't know colors well. Still a fine example of an early American food jar. 
 Ep


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's some color for ya!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2007)

Great looking display of jars there Tammy. Love all the colors.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 30, 2007)

Jarsns,

 VERY Impressive!!! You have that cache insured, hopefully? Wow, what a collection. How long?

 Ep


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2007)

And the decons bench. You will notice some go withs like the bruch for combing the fuz on peaches before canning. Crap, I didn't notice that brush before I took the pic. I have several others but I will have to dig them out of their boxes.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 31, 2007)

Jarsnstuff - 
 Great collection!  Lets see some more pics!  I don't know anything about jars, but I love the variety of color you have in your collection!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 31, 2007)

I only have one , but I'm very proud of it because it is quite scarce and I actually dug it whole and intact. The glass insert was with it. I dug the Zinc band 15 miles away from the original jar with another insert. Unfortunately, the jar in that hole was in 100 pieces.[&o] Can't complain though.... a person could go a lifetime and never dig a complete jar, insert, and band.[] Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 31, 2007)

#2


----------



## capsoda (Jan 31, 2007)

Great lookin jar Kelley.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Cap.


----------



## cookie (Feb 1, 2007)

Kelley-if you have only 1 jar....it's a great one.


----------

